# Dainese vs Icetools protection



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

If you are going to go for protection wear, and the metal security it offeres, why go cheap? The difference between the pants is as follows:

The underpant will keep your butt warm, and save your hips from a 3 foot monster kicker fall. It will be less noticeable while riding to you. It has better movement.
The Armor pant will keep your butt warm, and save your hips from a 5 foot monster kicker fall. It will be more noticeable while riding. But it will dissepate the impact force better thatn the first model.

The question I have is: How do you take a leak when wearing them?


----------



## pailhead (Jan 17, 2009)

ev13wt said:


> The question I have is: How do you take a leak when wearing them?





Good point. I love the one piece undies that have a crapper opening. 

Anyway, what do you mean by going cheap? I do find that i'm spending a lot of money on gear, and since i'm relatively poor (3rd world) i'm a bit afraid that i dented my actual riding fund for this year. Did you mean that i should go for dainese or something like that, or were you referring to these two different types? 

I'd go for the armor ones rather than saving a few $$$, but i thought that it was maybe an overkill for snowboarding. Now when i look at them, i'm pretty sure it could be worn on top only at a BDSM club, but i initially thought that might be the difference. Like knee pads, should you wear plastic thats probably going to wear out your expensive pants, or just padding?


----------

